# MIME audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin



## paoly84 (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't open a radio because I need to install that kind of MIME.How can I do?My computer is a MacBook, Mac OS X 10.4.11 version.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Download and install Realplayer - http://www.real.com/mac/realplayer?..._1_1_0_0_2_0&pcode=rn&opage=realhome_spmac_bb


----------

